# Spider Web Maze



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

My city took on creating a Halloween event this year and I got recruited, given a budget of 1750 dollars, and 5 weeks to pull it off.

I built a spider web maze which is something I have always wanted to do and has been in my head forever.

It took 75 frames, with 225 2x4s, 8000 feet of 1/8th nylon rope, 600 eye screws, 1000 deck screws, 8 gallons of black paint, and 200 hours to pull off.

We set it up Saturday for the event Sunday. It rained the entire event, plus 45 degree weather. Still had 700 kids go through it and over 2K at the event.

It was wicked fun.

The maze ended up 32x32. I put 150 concrete anchors into the blacktop, and used 30 more 2x4s for top bracing.

How to guide from Instructables I made up. https://www.instructables.com/id/Spider-Web-Maze/

Pic heavy below.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

I agree with Roxy.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I put the instructable link in the title post.

Here it is as well. Lots of pictures in this one.

https://www.instructables.com/id/Spider-Web-Maze/


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

Sound of my jaw hitting the floor. That is mind-numbingly ambitious. I can't believe you pulled it off (now on my knees yelling "I'm not worthy")


----------



## MagicRonn (Oct 29, 2010)

Downright inspiring! Thank you for the excellent journaling of this great work. That instructable will spawn many a web maze...


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Awesome maze!
Hats off to you for all the hard work that went into it!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words. I think kids enjoyed it. We had 700 or so go through it. Some kids went a dozen or more times.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I posted the build on Instructables and I won the Judges pick for best Decoration. Not too shabby. I can now say I have an award winning maze


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Way to go, HS!


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

I'm left speechless here!! Wow!! That is amazing!!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice!
That's a fun concept, and the execution (no pun intended) looks very professional too
A note though, that, technically, isn't a maze, it's a labyrinth. A maze gives you options to get lost, a labyrinth has just the one path to the goal or exit.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

That is true. But no one knows what a labyrinth actually is and would all be confused. I might have to update it to that though next year when we advertise it as I like spider labyrinth better


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Maybe renaming it to something like "Longlegs Labyrinth" with a spider web lightly tracing through the text (for signage, media banners, etc.). Adding a catch phrase like You'll be A-Mazed!


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Wow!


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I love the design. I used super glue to secure the knots for my mega spider wed. A little goes a long way.


----------

